# Hello from the tarheel state



## SQ229 (Jan 8, 2009)

hope I didn't jump in to quick, I'v already made a few posts and then this part of AT, just thought i'd introduce myself. Brian Reynolds from fairview n.c. been shooting a bow for several yrs but only been shooting 3D for about a year now. and the archery club I'm a member of has an NFAA group and am becoming interested in doing it just not sue about the 60+ yrds only accurat up to 40 and so-so at 50. any way enjoying the discusion on AT lot of good stuff looking forward to a lot more talk atcha later.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* SQ229. Have fun here.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to archery talk from south carolina

:moose2::moose2::moose2:


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome, good to see another North Carolinian. I'm from Mount Airy NC where abouts is Fairview?


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Welcome bro, where's fairview, I wish we didnt call it the tarheel state, seein that Im a bluedevil. This is a great site.


----------



## SQ229 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fairview is just southeast of Asheville


----------



## tacker (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome from another carolina boy


----------



## FF BAYNE (Nov 18, 2008)

*Welcome*

WELCOME FROM ANOTHER NCer


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------------:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome:teeth:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

welcomt to AT!


----------

